
New look to the RSS reader - neegor
http://reefeed.com/about/
======
neegor
Feedback please

~~~
detaro
Sorry for harshness, but:

Don't show me machine translated text in what you guess is my language, it
hurts to read it. Especially if you seem to do text analysis on posts as a
mayor feature, which I'm going to assume will fail spectacularly in non-
english posts as well.

Also, I'm not going to log in with a social media account just to test it.
Allow users to register username/password and preferably give a preview
without registering.

